# NOW what should I teach him?



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Moses is almost nine months now. He knows SIT- LAY DOWN -SHAKE LEFT/SHAKE RIGHT- HIGH 5- ROLL OVER-SPIN-BANG YOUR"E DEAD-BACK UP. He fetches MOST of the time-and DROPS it. We are constantly working on COME. Soooo he does everything like a robot and I know must be bored. Please suggest some new things I can teach him to keep him interested and not bored. THANKS!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

You could always start with retrieving certain items (i.e., newspaper, keys, slippers, etc.). How about dancing on his hind legs, the treat on the nose trick.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

"Raise the roof"! (i.e., beg/sit pretty)

There are tons of tricks you could teach - just google search. Or you could enroll in an obedience class appropriate for his level to learn more challenging skills. I put Dodger in agility as something new and fun to do.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I taught Storee to 'hide' as a puppy, she would put her head in a bucket and hold it there for about 10 seconds (which for her as a puppy was VERY hard to do!). Just clickered the actions till she caught on, was pretty cute.

Lana


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a book that is good, I think it is called 101 dog tricks or something like that. Someone here suggested it. You could probably do a search to find the name here. .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Proofing the same tricks around heavier distractions.
You can teach him how to:
Drag a laundry basket...
Put away his toys
Turn on/off lights
Open the fridge
Learn the different names of different objects
How to wave
How to Salute
How to 'limp'
How to perch....front feet stay on a book...back feet pivot around the book


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I always get a kick out of teaching my guys to balance a treat on their nose and then flip it in the air and catch it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Why not how to say his prayers? Or how to cover his eyes (shame on you!)?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

also teach him to play games. Hide and seek is a favorite of dogs!


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks all! I have written these down- will google the book and did not even THINK about googling tricks (duh) We live in rural area so no training schools except one that does the basic ones he knows. I just don't want the guy to be bored-he needs challenges!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Leave it and Drop it! Seriously helpful ones. Leave it if he starts sniffing to something he shouldn't have for example...a mushroom growing outside, trash, etc. etc. drop it for when he's put those items in his mouth!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Teach him helpful stuff too. My old guy used to love to carry grocery sacs in from the car. Open doors, turn on lights, fetch cans from the fridge, carry laundry to washer, fetch the phone, carry small gardening tools, endless things they can help with. The more they learn the more easily you can add tasks....


----------



## IDKaren1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cam's Mom said:


> Teach him helpful stuff too. My old guy used to love to carry grocery sacs in from the car. Open doors, turn on lights, fetch cans from the fridge, carry laundry to washer, fetch the phone, carry small gardening tools, endless things they can help with. The more they learn the more easily you can add tasks....


 
GREAT ideas but the question is HOW do I teach him those things? Other things were pretty cut and dried and how to teach! Right now NAUGHTY Moses has been away being watched while we were on vacation and he was naughty naughty- you would think he did not know ANY manners! FIRST time away maybe that was it I hope!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Also search for tricks on you tube. Suggestions: Bow, back up, jump through a hoop, cross paws, right/left circle, speak...etc.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Search for (Tutorial dog tricks) (How to train your dog to...)

These channels have a lot of tutorials for dog training:
http://www.youtube.com/user/pamelamarxsen

http://www.youtube.com/user/zakgeorge21


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Circles, go to ground(going under your legs), back up down,crawling, bouncy, take your socks off-pull command. Fetch up and bring you his food bowl when he is done eating. 

Take his favorite toy, have someone hold him-go hide and tell him to "find me",when he finds you toss his toy. My dogs love the find me game-course I can no longer go anywhere without all them following me...


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Look for materials by Kyra Sundance and her dog, Chalcy. We are using one of her trick books, and in 4 days, Joy has learned "curtsy," which is SOOOOOOOOOO cute. We are having a blast, and the best part to me is that I can work on these tricks anywhere, anytime. Also, the book is extremely easy to use!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think the next thing I'm going to teach Ranger is to pick up my pens when I drop them at work. I always seem to be dropping them and he's always hovering around...I think it makes sense. He doesn't know many tricks, mostly just obedience commands.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Success! Ranger is now picking up my pens at the office when I "drop" them. Unfortunately, he's also stealing them off my desk in order to "deliver" them to me. Funny guy. I've never known a dog more happy to have a "job". He picks up anyone's pen now, delivers file folders and, his favorite, rips the pages off the day-to-day calendar.


----------

